# Dallas Mavericks @ Portland Trailblazers (April 14th)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (54-24) vs Portland Trailblazers (25-52)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>


Key Reserves






























Daniels | Van Horn | Stackhouse | Henderson






























Outlaw | Miles | Khyrapa | Frahm


Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
*

*Season Series*
Dallas Mavericks 92-83 Portland Trailblazers 
Dallas Mavericks 95-88 Portland Trailblazers 
Dallas Mavericks 98-94 Portland Trailblazers 
1-1

Theo's tips to winning
*Rebounding:* We got absolutely hammered by the Sonics in rebounding -- by 15 to be exact. But, we still won! If we can out rebounded Portland by 3 or more, I expect us to have this game won by 10+ points

*Control Tempo:* Mavericks are coming off a tough matchup with Seattle, now we are flying to Portland and playing them the next night. We need to control this tempo, and make this game ours.

Remember
If you can help the Mavericks game thread get to 220 replies, you have the chance to win and unlimited amount of uCash points. If you have *3* or more posts before the 200 mark is reached, you will then have the chance to earn *300* points per post _after_ that 200 mark. For others, you can still earn cash -- you will get 50 from myself and 50 from _Dre_ for any post after the 200 mark. 5 posts can earn you 500 points, pretty easy!

Here are the full rules​


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm going to say the Mavericks blow them out by 15-20 points. The Trail Blazers are in a funk right now and the Mavericks are rolling. I don't think the Blazers are the team that will stop the Mavs at the point.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

With little at stake, the Dallas Mavericks can complete their first ever season sweep of the Portland Trail Blazers when the teams meet at the Rose Garden. Dallas, which has won five straight, has already clinched the No. 4 seed for the Western Conference playoffs and cannot move up in the standings. As a result, the Mavericks are using the remainder of the regular season to fine-tune their rotation for the postseason. 

Part of Dallas' plan is to make sure that Erick Dampier and Jerry Stackhouse round into form. Dampier is averaging 8.1 points and 8 rebounds in seven games since missing 21 contests with a stress fracture in his right foot. 

Stackhouse is averaging 10.6 points in seven games since returning from a groin injury. 

Dirk Nowitzki scored 31 points on 11-of-16 shooting as Dallas opened a three-game road trip with a 95-90 win at Seattle on Wednesday. Keith Van Horn continued his strong play with 12 points off the bench in 24 minutes. 

<table align="left" border="0" cellpadding="1" hspace="10" vspace="5"> <tbody><tr> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td valign="top">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">
</td></tr></tbody></table> <script type="text/javascript"> if (window.yzq_a == null){ document.write("<scr\\" + \\"ipt type=text/javascript src=""http://"); if ("http" == "https") document.write("a248.e.akamai.net/sec"); else document.write("us.js1.yimg.com/us"); document.write(".yimg.com/lib/bc/bc1_5a.js></scr" + "ipt>");} </script><script type="text/javascript"> if (window.yzq_a) { yzq_a('p', 'P=HI6M2kLaR9Hr5eGzQesujAM10x4A30JeVDwAA3j.&T=13siu7hv0%2fX%3d1113478204%2fE%3d95861903%2fR%3dsports%2fK%3d5%2fV%3d1.1%2fW%3d8a%2fY%3dYAHOO%2fF%3d3909189064%2fS%3d1%2fJ%3d074ADA42'); yzq_a('a', '&U=139ne6cql%2fN%3doy5WfkLaRYQ-%2fC%3d345602.6298014.7297109.1806201%2fD%3dLREC%2fB%3d2580044'); } </script><noscript>http://bc1.us.yahoo.com/b?P=HI6M2kLaR9Hr5eGzQesujAM10x4A30JeVDwAA3j.&T=141erph52%2fX%3d1113478204%2fE%3d95861903%2fR%3dsports%2fK%3d5%2fV%3d2.1%2fW%3d8a%2fY%3dYAHOO%2fF%3d1746977057%2fQ%3d-1%2fS%3d1%2fJ%3d074ADA42&U=139ne6cql%2fN%3doy5WfkLaRYQ-%2fC%3d345602.6298014.7297109.1806201%2fD%3dLREC%2fB%3d2580044</noscript> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> Van Horn is averaging 14.6 points over Dallas' last 16 games to rank second only to Nowitzki in that stretch. 

The Mavs are one victory shy of matching the franchise record of 27 road wins, which was set in the 2001-02 and 2002-03 campaigns. 

Dallas has won five straight overall against Portland, including the first three meetings this season. Neither team has reached the 100-point mark in any of the games and the Mavericks are searching to notch a third straight win at Portland for the first time. 

The Trail Blazers have lost eight out of their last nine games. Portland is 3-19 since Kevin Pritchard took over for Maurice Cheeks, who was fired on March 2. 

Portland is focusing on youth, particularly the development of rookie Sebastian Telfair. The point guard is averaging 13.4 points and 5.9 assists over his last seven games. 

The Trail Blazers never led in their latest loss, 95-89 at San Antonio on Tuesday. Darius Miles scored 18 points in 19 minutes despite playing with a sore neck for most of the second half. 

``I would have liked to play him more the second half, but I'm not sure his injury would allow him to,'' Pritchard said. ``There were times when you would see it in his eyes that he was in pain.''



<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <!-- TEAM COMPARISON --> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="9" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Team Comparison</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody2" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Team</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" width="10%">Record</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" width="23%">Standings</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">PA</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="3%"> 
</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" width="16%">Road/Home</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" width="8%">Streak</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">L10 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> *Dallas*</td><td class="yspscores" align="left">54-24</td><td class="yspscores" align="left">2nd Southwest / 4th West</td><td class="yspscores">102.3</td><td class="yspscores">96.8</td><td class="yspscores"> 
</td><td class="yspscores" align="left">Road 26-12</td><td class="yspscores" align="left">Won 5</td><td class="yspscores">9-1 </td></tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> *Portland*</td><td class="yspscores" align="left">25-52</td><td class="yspscores" align="left">4th Northwest / 13th West</td><td class="yspscores">92.5</td><td class="yspscores">96.6</td><td class="yspscores"> 
</td><td class="yspscores" align="left">Home 16-22</td><td class="yspscores" align="left">Lost 1</td><td class="yspscores">2-8 </td></tr> </tbody> </table> <!-- /TEAM COMPARISON --> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="20"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr valign="top"><td width="49%"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="5" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Dallas Notes</td> </tr> <tr><td> *Apr 14* G Jerry Stackhouse was suspended one game without pay by the NBA on Monday for a fight with Utah G Kirk Snyder outside the locker rooms Saturday at the American Airlines Center and sat out Monday's game vs. Memphis. A report in Monday's Dallas Morning News citing team officials and security officers said Stackhouse was in the tunnel outside the locker room talking to his wife when Snyder walked by on his way to the team bus. The report said the players quickly came to blows in a fight that lasted up to 40 seconds. Stackhouse threw Snyder to the concrete floor and Snyder was bleeding as Stackhouse was escorted back to the locker room, the report said. ... Dallas has held its last three foes under 90 points, the first time it has turned the trick since four in a row from March 1-8, 2003. ... F Josh Howard has 12 20-point games after not scoring more than 19 as a rookie last season. 



</td></tr></tbody></table> </td> <td width="2%"> 
</td> <td width="49%"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="5" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Portland Notes</td> </tr> <tr><td> *Apr 13* The Trail Blazers were outrebounded 51-38 by the Spurs, who played without F/C Tim Duncan and C Rasho Nesterovic. ... F Shareef Abdur-Rahim had 11 points and 10 rebounds, his third consecutive double-double and 14th this season. ... With a career high-tying eight blocks, C Joel Przybilla moved into sixth place on Portland's single-season blocked shots list with 148. Currently fifth on the list is F/C Theo Ratliff, who has 158 blocks this season in only 63 games. ... The Blazers will look to snap a five-game home losing streak, their longest 1995-96. Portland has faced a six-game home losing streak three times in franchise history, but never a seven-game drought.</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavericks: 109
Portland: 85


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

This Portland side would have the best 3 PG's on the same team with Damon, NVE and Telfair. However they are one of the most disfunctional teams in the league and we just need to be ready and play some consis . My only concern is for one of their guys will have a career night against us, it does happen in these kind of situations so it isn't impossible. Guys like Frahm, Pryzbilla, Miles or someone of the like can do some damage if we don't turn up ready to play. While everyone does their role we will win so the Mavs will have this one 98-87.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction:
Dallas 119
-
Portland 100


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

Always a tough, physical matchup against the Trailblazers.

Hopefully coach AJ laid into out guys and we get some good rebounding this game.

We're nearing the playoffs. Dirk should get limited minutes for the rest of the regular season.

As mentioned earlier, the Blazers are in dissaray and have nothing to lose...hopefully we don't see any thuggish behavior(by either team).

Dallas 98
Blazers 81


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

This one shouldn't be too hard. Neither team playing for anything and except Mavs are preparing for playoffs which should give them the edge.

Mavs - 96
Portland - 87


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

My prediction:

Mavs 107-96


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Mavs 103-87


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Looks like we will be getting that first ever sweep against the Blazers tonight.
108-92 Mavs


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas 101
Portland 84
Final.

Hate going into Rose Garden though. It's another one of those tough venues that bother me lol. But we blow them out at least once a year and this may be the one.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think we should cruise tonight, much like the Memphis game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

vBookie

I bet 3000 on the Mavericks, with a score of -b. So basically that means to win if you bet on the Mavericks, they must win by 8 or more points


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Another chance for the Mavs to show themselves on National Television.....I think we will win handily...

108-92 Mavs!

Dirk goes Ya-Ya!*


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

NBA.com



> 2004-05 Stats at a Glance
> PORTLAND, Oregon (Ticker) -- The Dallas Mavericks appear ready for the playoffs.
> 
> The fourth seed in the Western Conference, Dallas has won five straight and nine of its last 10 games heading into Thursday's contest against the Portland Trail Blazers
> ...


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas 104
Portland 91

Dirk goes for 30 and 13


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Mavs win 112-99
:banana:


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Should be a good game, hopefully an easy win where our bench gets to play a few minutes. Apparently before the game AJ's going to make the team sit down and watch all 16 of the offensive rebounds that seattle grabbed. 

Prediction:
Mavs 112
Blazers 92


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

AJ may be keeping Dirk out of tonights contest all together


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I doubt that. Avery said he will not do that. But he may not play many minutes tonight. BTW this Philly-Miami game is LONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG. We may miss part of the 1st quarter.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Anyone want to get an AIM chat going? IM me on theo4002


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

this philadelphia-miami game has overtime written all over it.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

KVH is starting in place of Dirk Nowitzki, who's not playing


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Gambino said:


> this philadelphia-miami game has overtime written all over it.


Yup your right OT!!!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I like the Mavs in this one 105-96 if Mighty Mouse gets hot and Miles look out but the MAvs will be too much in the second half.If Dirk plays it will be worse.
Oh yeah I bet 200 points the mavs win.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

lol knew it


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Mavs win 102-89


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Damp wins tip

Josh Howard hits an early jumper over Patterson

Telfair to Reef, to Damon, to Joel and Joel misses a FT line jumper

Finley rebound

Terry passes to damp who misses

Damp rebound of a Ruben miss

Damp gets a bucket, Joel goaltending


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dampier 2nd rebound

Finley is playing

Van Horn with a basket, Joel with goaltending again -- Dallas up 6-0

JT with the steal, Damp to Finley...Howard misses and Telfair rebounds

Patterson with a big dunk, foul on KVH chance for a 3pt play


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Patterson misses KVH rebound

KVH takes it up court

Stoudamire fouls Finley when Fin catches the ball

Terry drives, passes to a WIDE OPEN Finley who misses! Damnit


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

VaN Horn off to a good start allready 6-2.Lets go Heat and Sixers so we can watch the Mavs game. I wont get to see all of it becasue i got school but I will watch the first half for sure.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

KVH gets his second foul whilst defending the post on SAR

Reef hits a 6 footer in the lane after finding an opening in the zone

Dampier with his first 2 after a hook shot on Joel

Ooooh lucky, KVH draws a charge -- could of gone either way -- lucky it wasnt a foul otherwise that would of been his 3rd

Hendu comes in for this match

Howard misses a 3

Long pass to Pryz and with a big dunk -- Damp couldn't catch up, AJ is annoyed


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> VaN Horn off to a good start allready 6-2.Lets go Heat and Sixers so we can watch the Mavs game. I wont get to see all of it becasue i got school but I will watch the first half for sure.


School? Isn't it like 10pm there?


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Theo! said:


> KVH is starting in place of Dirk Nowitzki, who's not playing


Who called it


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Henderson making an instant impact, just got a layup of a great pass from Terry

Terry hits an open 3.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

soulhunter said:


> Who called it


I did :angel:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah but I gotta get some sleep cuz school start at 7:15 A.M. it sucks.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Both teams have hit 4-5 last shots

Dallas up 14-11


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs ball after timeout (Outlaw comes in for Patterson). 

Finley hits a baseline jumper

Terry to Hendu, Hendu just misses the shot and is fouled -- 2nd foul on Damon

We are looking to run


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

this is crap i live in the Dallas area why shouldnt i be getting the Mavs first. Not this sixers heat overtime game no offense good game but Im in the Dallas area.Oh well I guess I am having to keep up over off of espn scores.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Richie Frahm comes in

Stackhouse comes in for Josh

Hendu hits 1/2 -- Mavs up 18-11

Outlaw with a nice jumper

Joel with his 3RD GOALTENDING! and the foul! Damp with the possible 3 pt player...he misses and its 20-13


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

20-13 looks like a good start anyone remember Sheeds last game in a blazers uniform agaunst the mavs when Nash sat out ? when Micheal Finley posterrized Spot head that was great. Rose Garden can be a tough place to play as long as you dont dig yourself in a hole early.Great start for the Mavs without Dirk which is smart to rest him.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We basically missed the entire 1st quarter. But the game just ended :clap:


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Who ever Joel przibbilla guards should just shoot the ball.He's giving out free points.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We are just outhustling them - 26-15

Harris with the steal, to Stack to Finley for the layup

BTW, Bradley is in and hit an 18ft'er


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

I am glad to see Dirk getting some rest


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Blazers come out after the timeout, Mavs still in zone

Telfair is just blowing past us, fouled by Devin on the drive there..He's also just driven past Terry at least twice

Miles misses it, but Outlaw rebounds and tips it in

Loose ball foul on Outlaw, sends Bradley to the line for the penalty

Bradley: hits 1st
hits 2nd

28-17 with roughly 2 minutes left

Hahahahahahah! Offensive goaltending on Pryzbilla - lmao :rotf:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Stack with a great fadeaway

Harris with another steal, leads the break

Finley dunks it!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The game is on now. 34-20 Mavs lead at the end of 1. Great start.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

great first quarter by the mavs. lets make another one of our top 10 biggest wins.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

fianlly we get the game its about time i think i will head to bed at halftime. I really do look forward to getting to see the 2nd quarter.


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

Bradley gets stuffed by Pryzibbilla and then dunks on him.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks 34
*
Michael Finley 8 points
Erick Dampier 3 rebounds
Devin Harris & Josh Howard 2 assists








*Portland Trailblazers 20
*Shareef Abdur-Rahim 6 points
Damon Stoudamire 3 rebounds
Damon Stoudamire 2 assists


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

CLUTCH#41 said:


> Bradley gets stuffed by Pryzibbilla and then dunks on him.


One big white stiff on another..I can see it on PPV now


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, we are 29-0 when we lead the match in assists

Stack hits a wide open three!

Bradley is getting schooled out there


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The bench is really playing well tonight. 
Dallas is up 41-26. Timeout Portland.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

steve Kerr says "this is an excellent team you see going into the playoffs on a high note. You have all 5 players on the floor off the bench contributing this team is deep enough to make a run in the playoffs". He just knows that becasue he saw with his own two eyes what we did to his Spurs.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I think we can really blow this one open. Do not give portland any hope or chances Dallas.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

maybe we can see a little Dj and P-pod later it would be nice to see them cant do any worse than Bradley.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Devin stole the ball from Damon and Damon fouled him while Devin was trying to get the ball. It's Damon's 3rd foul now.


----------



## mavsrock27 (Apr 14, 2005)

I wish Pavel and Mbenga weren't on the injured list.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Harris stole it AGAIN and scores. Portland makes a basket to pull within 15.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:laugh: I was just thinking that

Harris with his 3rd steal, drives down court and has a layup on Telfair


----------



## yinyin (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey all,im just watching it on net~~where is dirk?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Oooh, Devin just blows past Telfair -- ball is poked out though

Shareef steals, two misses on a fast break

Harris is fouled -- but Terry is coming in for him? Weird sub as Harris is on fire

Terry is short on the 3 pointer


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

yinyin said:


> Hey all,im just watching it on net~~where is dirk?


Dirk is just having a rest this match, no need to worry


----------



## mavsrock27 (Apr 14, 2005)

Dirk has a dinged up shoulder and I'm sure it doesn't help that he's probably exhausted too.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Dirk is not playing yinyin. I thought was made clear earlier.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

yinyin said:


> Hey all,im just watching it on net~~where is dirk?


They decided not to play him tonight. Don't worry he's fine.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Blazers commentator: Keith Van Horn ressurecting his career here

Thats great to here


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Eh.Gotta make that Finley. Telfair with the bucket and the foul after the Finley miss.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Telfair hits a shot, and Finley fouls him


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Not playing Dirk is kind of disrepsectful to the Blazers. That's basically saying we don't need our best player to beat your ***. Which apparently is now proving to be true.


----------



## yinyin (Mar 20, 2005)

thx guys~~scare me a lot~~dirk realli should give me a call and let me know he is fine :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ok then,i'll back to study to prepare in the very last day~~tomorrow i'll be examed,god bless me~~
go mavs go~~
well done now


Dallas 45, Portland 33 

keep on going~~


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Good luck yinyin!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Portland has the talent. They should be challenging for a playoff spot. Can't believe they are this bad.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Except they have terrible capspace now

Avery is about to nut!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Good timeout Avery. Must be because of the defense at the other end.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Terry with a three out of the timeout..Nice execution.
Defensive three second violation against the Mavs. Portland to the line for 1.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Gambino said:


> Portland has the talent. They should be challenging for a playoff spot. Can't believe they are this bad.


 The Blazers don't have crap for talent.

Add to the fact that they are starting all the young guys.

This team will be better in time. That time just sure ain't now.


----------



## mavsrock27 (Apr 14, 2005)

I know this is a really stupid pointless comment, but Sebastian Telfair is tiny! I mean I know he came from high school, but there are plenty of guys at my school who are much taller than him. He is so small. Sorry just thought I'd put in my 2 cents.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Nice fastbreak. 
Dallas up 52-38 with 3:15 left in the 2nd.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

they are saying that Denver could catch Seattle thats crazy.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

HearToTemptYou said:


> The Blazers don't have crap for talent.
> 
> Add to the fact that they are starting all the young guys.
> 
> This team will be better in time. That time just sure ain't now.


When I say they don't have talent. I would think they could challenge for at least the 8th spot. Nothing more than that. You maybe right because I haven't watched them this season.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> they are saying that Denver could catch Seattle thats crazy.


If Seattle loses to New Orleans then it could happen. But I don't see that happening. But if they lose to New Orleans at home tomorrow. They have three games left all on the road at Minnesota at Dallas then at Houston.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Back after getting some lunch...

For those watching, how's the defence looking?

Keith seems to be playing quite well instead of Dirk...

Bradleys our tied top scorer with 8 points :biggrin:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

goodnight board talk to you tommorrow.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

from the timeout. Portland converted on a tipin to pull within 14. Defensive 3 second violation by Portland and Terry to the line for 1. Made it and it's 55-40 with 2:10 left in the 2nd.

Finley fouled and to the line for two. He needs these for his confidence.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Recruit!  Good luck

Terry hits the technical FT, defensive tech on Ha

Portland has 7 offensive rebounds


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> goodnight board talk to you tommorrow.


night man


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Finley hits both

57-40, biggest lead


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Finley with a nice dunk from the assist from Van Horn. Great Great play especially for him. BTW Finley made both free throws.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Vintage Fin with two Dunks. Why dosen't he do that more often.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The Mavs are playing very well right now. Dampier with a bucket assist by Van Horn.
Patterson answered for Portland 61-44 Dallas.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Patterson again with another bucket.
24 second violation against the Mavs. Didnt like that possession at all.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

well dallas got the ball back but didnt score
Dallas 61
Portland 46
Halftime.


----------



## mavsrock27 (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I'm going to go to bed, I don't think I could possibly stay up until midnight 2 nights in a row and still be able to get up out of bed in the morning. Good night. GO MAVS!!!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Barkley. This Dallas team is NOTHING like the Phoenix Suns.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Dallas Mavericks 61
*
Michael Finley 12 points
Erick Dampier 4 rebounds
Devin Harris & Josh Howard 2 assists








*Portland Trailblazers 46
*Shareef Abdur-Rahim 15 points
Shareef Abdur-Rahim 5 rebounds
Sebastian Telfair 5 assists


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

You guys are kicking ***, maybe you should rest your starters for the second half.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

We killin them!! Even without Dirk, its just showing how much depth we have!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

2nd half about to start now. Have to get on Abdur Rahim. He is the leading scorer for them with 15. Finley is the leading scorer for Dallas with 12.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Damon with a three. 61-49 Dallas.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Terry with the outlet pass to Howard and Howard with a bucket. 63-49
Patterson with a bucket off an offensive rebound. 63-51


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Patterson to the line made 1 out of 2. 
Terry to the line after Patterson fouled him. made 1 out of two.
64-52 Dallas.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Patterson with a nice dunk: 64-54

Portland gaining momentum


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Damon attempted a three missed it but Abdur Rahim made a tipin. Lead down to 8
Terry with the bucket and the foul after Pryzbilla goaltended.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

yeah Portland is making a run. It's the nba everybody makes a run sometimes lol
Van Horn was fouled and he's going to the line. Looked like he traveled but it wasnt called lol.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The rookie ref is getting intimated by Avery :laugh:

Blazers have 11 turnovers, Dallas got 3

Joel blocks KVH, but KVH regains ti and lays it in


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Van Horn made both free throws

Damon made a jump shot. 11 point lead for Dallas.

Stoudamire turned it over back to Dallas after he palmed the ball.

Van Horn first was rejected by Przybilla but got it back and made the bucket.

Patterson with a bucket on 2nd effort 

71-60 Dallas. Pryzbilla has 6 goaltends. Wow

Van Horn missed a jumper.

Pryzbilla made a dunk 71-62 Timeout Dallas.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I don't like the defense right now. Looks like we are playing lacsidasical out there right now. Good timeout by Avery.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Patterson is Killing us, Already has 7 this quater off 3-5 shooting...
He has 18 for the game on 7-12


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Stack with a three 74-62 

Steal by Finley(or Stack forgot lol)

Bradley fouled in the act of shooting and he's going to the free throw line and he made 1 of two.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

another steal by stackhouse. he is a stealing machine

finley shot rejected by przbilla looked like it was goaltended still dallas ball.

Stackhouse with a three. Lead up to 16 now.

Offensive foul on Patterson. Good Job Stackhouse

foul on Patterson. 5th team foul on Portland and Bradley to the line. Made the first and the 2nd. Dallas 80 Portland 62. 8-0 run for Dallas.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Damon with a three.

Foul on Pryzbilla. Dallas to the line. 

Portland with a timeout. 

Dallas 80
Portland 65


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks heaps Gambino! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas answered Portland's run with a run of there own. Like that Dallas didnt fold when that happened to extend the lead back to near 20.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Shareef with a technical foul for pushing Bradley :laugh:


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Stack makes technical free throw
Bradley makes 2 technical free throws


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Sharif Abdur Rahim with a technical foul at the timeout.

Stackhouse made the free throw.

Bradley to the line for two. made the 1st and made the 2nd. Lead back to 18

Patterson with a bucket.

Pryzbilla with a layup and the foul. Fouled by van horn. missed the free throw though

Offensive Foul on KVH which is his 4th.

Travis Outlaw with a bucket lead down to 12

Stackhouse answered right back 85-71 Dallas


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Stack with 16, after another very nice fadeaway

Harris! blocks outlaw :laugh:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

No Prob Theo

Harris rejected a shot by jumping HIGH lol

Jumpball and Portland won the tip

Patterson tried to put up a shot but it was rejected by Howard at the end of the quarter right back in his face.

Dallas 85
Portland 71
End of the 3rd Quarter.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas get the ball to start the 4th quarter


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Damn we look very good in this game!!! Stack tore it up in the 3rd!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We better have a big 4th quarter! We need to win by 8 -- so I can win my 3k back


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Finley's fadeaway is just not working right now.
Harris throws an outlet over Stackhouse's head

Patterson with a layup

Stack missed a three rebound by Bradley.

Howard with a bucket assist to Bradley

AHHH Harris shot the ball but it rimmed out. Dallas up 14 right now. Lets keep Portland under 90 Dallas.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

BRadley has 15, LOL


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Portland turned it over

Bradley tipped in a Stackhouse miss

Harris with a layup and fouled by Bradley.

Timeout Dallas up by 14.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

The Mavs look to be comfortable the whole way through the match, even with Dirk missing I thought we wouldn't have to even play very well to win. Mavs up by 14 look to have this one in the bag with the exception of a miracle.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Miles Converted the free throw

wow Stackhouse with a big dunk

Then Finley with a big dunk assist to Stack

Timeout Portland 93-76 Dallas.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Stack with a niiiice dunk, the whole bench was up


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Vintage Fin with another dunk.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

This would have to be the first game in a long time where Fin has had 3 dunks in recent memory. He just seems to be forcing it up on the right wing, nothing is falling for him there tonight.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

24 second violation charged to Portland.. Good defense Dallas

POrtland has turned it over 17 times to our 7 well 8 now since Stack traveled lol


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Telfair with a jump shot 93-78 Dallas 6:15 to go in the 4th

Stack missed a three at the end of the shot clock

Damon fouled in the act of shooting. To the line for two. made the first and the second 93-80

Terry turned it over again by palming the ball. the second one called tonight WOW lol to two former Arizona guards lol


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

well um both teams are not just turning it over

first rejected by portland then stolen by daniels then he traveled lol

Travis Outlasw with a dunk

Timeout Dallas up 93-82

We are playing good defense but our shots aren't falling.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

The lead is down to 11, those couple of turnovers by Marquis and Jet have given the Blazers a chance to bring them back, though AJ called a good timeout there.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

As long as we win by 8, I'm happy!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Joel has 6 blocks, Dallas has 3 (Por-8)


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Back from the timeout. Dallas ball up 11.

Terry fouled in the act of shooting by Telfair. He's going to the line. Made the first annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd the 2nd.

Telfair with a bucket 95-84

Howard crossed over Przybilla and knocked in a jumpshot. 

Terry fouled Telfair. 2nd team foul to Dallas.

Travis Outlaw with a bucket and the foul. fouled by Van Horn :curse: 
Made the free throw

Howard got the bucket. Goaltend by Outlaw 99-87 Dallas. 2 minutes to go.
Outlaw fouled Howard with 1:45 to go in the game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

90 seconds left -- Telfair with the possible 3 point play..he makes it

1:24 left, Telfair has 4th foul

In the penalty, Terry for FT's


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Theo! said:


> As long as we win by 8, I'm happy!


Yeah same, I bet 1200 points on them so they better! lol


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Telfair with the bucket and the foul. Made the free throw 99-90 Dallas.

Telfair fouled him and Dallas shot a free throw. Dallas up 100-90 now.

Dalllas is about to win 

Harris with a bucket up 102-90 then they stole it right back.

Dallas wins 102-90 6th straight win and first ever sweep of Portland. Dallas is now 55-24. 31 games over 500. Dallas allowed 90 but thats coo. Havent allowed over 90 points since that Cleveland fiasco. But good game Dallas.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

24 second violation on Dallas with exactly 1 minute left

Come on boys, lets win by 8!

Devin rebound, Harris gets a FG to up it to 102-90

Daniels with the steal! I'm going to win points!!!! Wooot

We didn't let them get in front once

Highest road wins for our team ever


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Gambino said:


> Dallas wins 102-90 6th straight win and first ever sweep of Portland. Dallas is now 55-24. 31 games over 500. Dallas allowed 90 but thats coo. Havent allowed over 90 points since that Cleveland fiasco. But good game Dallas.


Hey, wasn't the goal to not let them score above 90....:angel:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

yeah but if they get to 90. let it be 90 lol. we haven't allowed over that in nearly two weeks.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Well my point account should start to look better now with the 12 point win. Stack was great off the bench and really was hitting his shots tonight on a consistant basis. Leading the team with 18 points on 7/15 in juts 25 minutes is terrific and while he does this we should be winning the majority of our games. I can't remember the last time Bradley actually scored in double digits, must have been his season game for the year. Really from a stand point of view all of the Mavs picked up the slack in Dirk's absence and did their role as how I would have liked them to, great effort all around.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas Mavericks 92-83 Portland Trailblazers 
Full roster
Dallas Mavericks 95-88 Portland Trailblazers 
Josh Howard was out
Dallas Mavericks 98-94 Portland Trailblazers 
Erick Dampier & Jerry Stackhouse were out
Dallas Mavericks 102-90 Portland Trailblazers
Dirk Nowitzki was out

First season sweep of Blazers ever


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

I only caught them end of the game and just thought they were sitting Dirk. Did he not play tonight?


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Elyas said:


> I only caught them end of the game and just thought they were sitting Dirk. Did he not play tonight?


Nope, Avery sat him for the game to rest him for the playoffs. Besides tonight Dirks been averaging around 6 minutes less per game this month. I really like the idea because he'll be fresh, but it also prepares the team in a way incase Dirk goes down for a game or even a series in the playoffs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> PORTLAND – As the wins keep piling up, there is more mystery in the Mavericks’ camp about who will finish fifth in the Western Conference than the outcome of specific games.
> 
> Since wins are better than losses, Avery Johnson’s crew continues to take care of business. But events below them in the standings are more gripping.
> 
> ...


Hope we get Sacramento


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Dallas Mavericks 92-83 Portland Trailblazers
> Full roster
> Dallas Mavericks 95-88 Portland Trailblazers
> Josh Howard was out
> ...


 I can all but promise you Portland didn't have a full roster in any of those games. 

You guys should have signed Pryzbilla for 2 million per instead of Dampier. Dampiers offensive skills are slightly better, but Joel's shot-blocking, defensive rebounding, and his biggest strength, setting picks would have really helped you guys out.

Good luck in the playoffs, I sure miss watching my Blazers in May.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Tince said:


> I can all but promise you Portland didn't have a full roster in any of those games.


Probably, but the injuries weren't as significant as the Mavs one
*Game 1: *No one injured
*Game 2: *Derek Anderson wasn't playing
*Game 3: *Darius Miles didn't play, and Ratliff had a DNP-CD (so I assumed he was injured but not on the IL)
*Game 4: *Randolph, Ratliff and NVE were out



> You guys should have signed Pryzbilla for 2 million per instead of Dampier. Dampiers offensive skills are slightly better, but Joel's shot-blocking, defensive rebounding, and his biggest strength, setting picks would have really helped you guys out.


I would say the rebounding is equal, and I don't think he would of been this good all season. Something about taking the opportunity of PT in Portland makes me think his reputation wouldn't of gotten many minutes as the early season went on



> Good luck in the playoffs, I sure miss watching my Blazers in May.


Why thank you, hope you guys get a good pick!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Another great game played by Dallas. We are playing as good as Denver right now IMO.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Who gets the points?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

SMDre said:


> Mavs win 102-89


SMDre wins! Only one off

Zach you were next (3 off) and then mavsman (4 off)


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Theo! said:


> SMDre wins! Only one off
> 
> Zach you were next (3 off) and then mavsman (4 off)


Finally. :clap:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

SMDre said:


> Finally. :clap:



:curse:


----------

